# Free - Nuevo decals *gone*



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Garage clearout again :lol:

I have an incomplete set of Blue/Silver 2004 Nuevo decals free to a good home. Collect or pay me whatever the p&p costs come to.

When I say incomplete, the only bit that is missing is the two 'quotes' from just below the offside quarterlight window.

Picture shows nearside, the quarterlight quotes are missing from the other side....










PM me if you want them.

Pete

Note, these have now gone to a good home.


----------

